#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-02
<BuGo> rtfb, buvai varskes mitinge?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-03
<Simonas> Sveiki
<Simonas> Prasau pagalbos :D
<Simonas> http://www.ubuntu.lt/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7204&start=10#p53268
<Simonas> niek man nepadeda :(
<Simonas> dd-wrt forume irigi niekas nepadeda
<Simonas> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=142549
<Netas3k> Palauk as pabandysiu pakompiliuot :)
<Netas3k> E.... Simonai esi?
<Netas3k> Simonas esi?
<Simonas> esu
<Simonas> isanksto dekui uz geru norus (beer) ;)
<Netas3k> seip tame faile yra README failas kur yra instrukcija kaip viska padaryti :)
<Simonas> na taip ten paprasta ant ubuntu
<Simonas> bet jis turi veikti man ant dd-wrt rauterio
<Simonas> ar skaitiai ka rase programos autorius
<Simonas> ant dd-wrt negaliu kompiliuoti nes truksta paketu
<Simonas> o ju prisukta neiseina nes per mazai vietos rauteriui
<Simonas> bet galima sukompiliuoti ant ubuntu visom platformom, tada turetu veikti ant rauterio
<Netas3k> davai as sukompiliuosiu ir bandyk su mano failu ok ?
<Simonas> ok
<Netas3k> hm...
<Netas3k> idomiai....
<Simonas> kas gaunasi?
<Netas3k> nu gerai sukompiliavau...
<Simonas> gal i skipa imestum
<Simonas> ?
<Netas3k> pala
<Simonas> ok
<Netas3k> galima paklausti ka tu darai kai sukompiliuoji?
<Simonas> atsiranda udpxy (bin)
<Simonas> leidi ji
<Netas3k> nu...
<Simonas> ./udpxy
<Netas3k> zinau
<Netas3k> ir kas tada?
<Simonas> jeigu parodo help reiskia veikia
<Netas3k> nu
<Simonas> tada rasai komnda
<Simonas> daleiskim ./udpxy -p 5000
<Simonas> ir jis pasileidzia
<Netas3k> aha.... o gerai ka tau tas udpxy duoda tau?
<Simonas> udp per adresuoja i http
<Simonas> iptv naudoju
<Netas3k> tai kas tau neveikia ?
<Simonas> nes tik vietinem tinkle yra pasiekemas strimas udp
<Simonas> padarius kad udp butu pasiekiamas per http galiu ziureti gala tv airijoj
<Netas3k> nu ir privalumas :D
<Simonas> man tai ziaurus, nes kokybe superine
<Simonas> ir uzdika
<Simonas> :D
<Netas3k> :)
<Netas3k> uz dyka?
<Netas3k> nu tada jo... Gal tave koks routerio firewall'as blokuoja?
<Simonas> na svogeris atidarias ssh rauterija jis givena vilniuja
<Simonas> tai man viskas veikia, bet kartais pabira
<Simonas> bet matau kad is udpxy kalte
<Netas3k> pabira?
<Simonas> o paskutineja versijoj yra daug klaidu istaisyta
<Simonas> na vaizda kvadratais pameto
<Netas3k> fun :)
<Netas3k> nu tada nelabai padesiu :)
<Simonas> kiek kb uzsima tas udpxy kuris pabira?
<Simonas> ble nesamones parasiau :D
<Simonas> ta prasmes kiek failiukas udpxy uzima?
<Simonas> kb
<Netas3k> 85,4 kb
<Simonas> reikia taip sukompiliuti kad veiktu ant visu cpu
<Simonas> na ant mano kompo kai darau 83,3 kb
<Simonas> galetum atmesi pameginsiu
<Simonas> reikia pagal sita manau daryti http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_compiler
<Netas3k> hm...mano ArchLinux sistema :) Bet as nemanau kad tau reikia vien to failiuko :)
<Simonas> tik vieno uzteka
<Simonas> tik vieno uztenka
<Simonas> bin
<Simonas> udpxy
<Simonas> simonas.v skypas
<Netas3k> prasau : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18196167/udpxy
<Simonas> ok dekui meginsiu
<Netas3k> ok
<Netas3k> bet kaip tu ziuri gala tv nemokamai?
<Netas3k> dar nepagavau :D
<Simonas> ./udpxy: line 1: syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Simonas> neina
<Simonas> na tas zmogus moka
<Simonas> tiksliau nemokamai
<Simonas> jo tiekejas duoda iptv
<Simonas> o transliuja is galos
<Simonas> reikia lekti
<Netas3k> nu zodziu man to nelabai reikia... nelabai ir suprantu
<Simonas> :)
<Simonas> :)
<Netas3k> ko tu nori man 14 :D
<Netas3k> Ir as nejuokauju :)
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<Netas3k> Labas :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-04
<Netas3k> Labas rytas :)
<psichas> labas :P
<psichas> Netas3k, tai ko nemiegi?
<Netas3k> o tureciau ? :)
<psichas> taigi rytas :P
<Netas3k> Ir ? :P
<psichas> nieko, tai ka weiki?
<Netas3k> siunciuosi sphinx is python'o vadoveli. I kaima siandien vaziuosiu :) Tai reikia pasiruosti :)
<psichas> tu naudoji linux? :)
<Netas3k> Yup. :)
<psichas> kokius? :P
<Netas3k> *ups klaida : siunciuosi sphinx ir python'o vadoveli :)
<Netas3k> naudoju ArchLinux :)
<psichas> cia tipo pirmieji linux ar jau esi kazka kito vartojes?
<Netas3k> Esu naudojes : Ubuntu, Fedora, openSuSe, ArchLinux, Backtrack, CentOS, Sabayon
<Netas3k> :)
<psichas> :D nu jo visko po truputi :P ka netas tempe ta naudojai :P
<Netas3k> Aha :)
<psichas> nu tai python mokiniesi?
<Netas3k> Na CentOS serveriui naudojau, ubuntu buvo faina bet naujoji versija su mano vaizdo korta nesusitvarko, Fedora buvo faina bet kazkaip ne man, Sabayon'as nebeveike po update'u , Backtrack seip idomu, o openSuSe su modemu nesusitvarke
<Netas3k> jo mokinsiuos :)
<psichas> mokinsies? :D naudoju fc 14 ko gero ilgiausiai, nes turejau ir ubuntu, xubuntu, esu bandes ir kitas pakurti kaip pvz freebsd :D ar openbsd :P senas kompas ne viska tempia tad ribotas pasirinkimas :P
<Netas3k> Jo mano irgi pasirinkimas pakankamai ribotas. Vaizdo korta nepaveza GNOME 3  :P
<psichas> as nemegstu gnome :D traukia mane senienos :D xubuntu ... pries tai ir openbox bandziau bet konfiguruoti nusibodo, siaip idomu bet ech galvoju su xubuntu tiek pat ryja ram :D
<psichas> nu visko bandes :P
<Netas3k> As tai naudoju dabar ArchLinux su OpenBox :)
<Netas3k> Building time :)
<psichas> nu joa :P
<Netas3k> Nope pries tai manual time
<psichas> nop before google time :P
<Netas3k> yup sphinx-build doesn't have a manual page. But i won't google
<Netas3k> i like testing
<Netas3k> yup it's google time :P
<psichas> num, e tu mokais ar dirbi? :)
<Netas3k> Mokykloje dar 8klase, man 14 metu :)
<Netas3k> jei taip supratau tavo klausima :)
<psichas> nu joa :)
<psichas> tai kodel python o ne kokia kita kalba? Netas3k
<Netas3k> kompiuteriu mokykloje mokiausi php, html, css, pascal . CSS'o labiausiai neatsimenu :) Tai nusprendziau kazko idomesnio ismokti kaip python'a
<Netas3k> *python'as
<psichas> nu jei mokeis ta ka sakei, tai gal ir seksis gerai
<Netas3k> zodziu bandysiu ir stengsiuos. Svarbiausia kad turiu noro :)
<Netas3k> Labas Rytas JackLeo :)
<Netas3k> gal kas zino is kur gauti pdflatex?
<JackLeo> Netas3k, sveikas
<Netas3k> trumpam atsijungiu :)
<Netas3k> Grizau :D
<Netas3k> Viskas kaip ir ok. JackLeo susibildinau Python'o vadoveli su Sphinx :)
<JackLeo> 9y0
<JackLeo> (y)
<Netas3k> ???
<JackLeo> ReekenX, http://getspace.org/typographic-contras-minimalist-web-design/
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
<vkkr> sveiki
<Netas3k> Labas
<Netas3k> Labas psichas. Kas tau cia atsitiko?
<psichas> ta prasme?
<Netas3k> na : (05:27:17 PM) psichas [~chatzilla@78-56-65-221.static.zebra.lt] entered the room.
<Netas3k> (05:27:36 PM) psichas left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<Netas3k> (05:31:45 PM) psichas [~suka_tu_b@78-56-65-221.static.zebra.lt] entered the room.
<Netas3k> (05:32:13 PM) psichas left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<Netas3k> (05:32:36 PM) psichas [~suka_tu_b@78-56-65-221.static.zebra.lt] entered the room.
<Netas3k> problemos su intiku ar IRC klientu?
<psichas> ko cia keikies? :P nera problemu :)
<Netas3k> nesikeikiu :P
<psichas> o ka nuveikei ar tik plepejai?
<vkkr> o
<vkkr> labas
<Netas3k> hm.... Nieko nenuveikiau bet ir neplepejau :) Susiruosiau kaimui, isploviau indus
<psichas> labas vkkr
<vkkr> psichas, tai dirbi jau kur?
<vkkr> mokslus baigei
<psichas> diplomas rankose :)
<Netas3k> heh
<vkkr> o ten tai diplomais vadinasi?
<vkkr> galvojau Å¡iaip popieriukas
<psichas> popieriukas tik su pagrazinimais :P
<vkkr> tai kur jau dirbt ruošies?
<psichas> tai ieskau :P
<vkkr> ir kur ieškai?
<vkkr> kokio darbo?
<psichas> geriausia butu pagal igyta profesija, nu tai ir ziuriu tokio
<vkkr> o tai nori būt sekretorė?
<psichas> nelabai bet bent jau tarp mergu patiktu trintis :D
<vkkr> o praktikavais kur?
<psichas> bibliotekose :)
<vkkr> o ką ten darei?
<psichas> visokio darbelio buvo kai nebuvo darbu tai biski mokiausi egzui tipo ruosiausi (zaidziau prie pc) :D
<vkkr> o
<vkkr> net egzas vyko? ;-)
<psichas> egzas buvo po praktikos ... nuvyle tas egzas :P
<vkkr> kodėl?
<psichas> pirma buvo teorija po po poros dienu praktika, abu buvo tokie pat nu rodos tokie pat kokius darem per pamokas kai ruosemes egzui :P
<psichas> ir plius buvo per lengva :D
<vkkr> o ką darėt?
<psichas> teorini aisku zimejom is keliu varinatu teisinga viena ir atsakyma pazymejom atsakymu lape :) o praktini tai prie kompo rinkom tekta ar siaip kuo uzduotis atlikinejom (MS Office , word, exel, ppoint,) :D
<vkkr> bet tai kaip tu galėjai išlaikyt?
<vkkr> gi pas tave klaida ant klaidos
<vkkr> ;)
<psichas> nu nezinau :P
<psichas> praktini gavau  10 :D
<vkkr> jaučiu visi išlaikė
<psichas> ciuvu joa praktinio nemaciau visu bet mano teorinis pats geriausias rezultatas :P
<vkkr> eik tu sau
<psichas> kiti nedaug atsiliko :D
<vkkr> gerai
<vkkr> nėr čia ko gaišt laiko :)
<psichas> Netas3k, uzmigai?
<Netas3k> Ne :P
<Netas3k> Labas vakaras visiems :)
<psichas> labas
<Netas3k> ko nemiegi psichas?
<psichas> ko nerimsti?
<Netas3k> ar as?
<Netas3k> as ramus
<psichas> num
<psichas> Netas3k, ka weiki?
<Netas3k> nieko guliu.
<Netas3k> ka tu?
<zatan> Simonas, gal sekmingai jau ziurei galaxy tv ?
<Netas3k> zatan Gala TV :)
<Netas3k> ne galaxy
<psichas> Netas3k, man nesvarbu kaip kompa laikai nors ir ant galvos stovedamas, ka su pc gero weiki?
<Netas3k> Susirasineju kolkas :)
<Netas3k> Python'as ryt vakare :)
<Netas3k> dar po android'o forum'us landzioju :)
<psichas> nu joa, to ir reikejo tiketis :D
<Netas3k> Kad ryt nukelsiu :D
<Netas3k> ?
<psichas> tu logo mokykis :D
<Netas3k> oi nekalbek su manim apie logo. Visa 6 klase ji mokiausi. Didesnes nesamone nemaciau
<Netas3k> Ir kam ji reikejo mokytis dar vis nepagaunu. kas per komanda : pirmyn 20
<Netas3k> ?
<psichas> nematau cia jokios nesamones ...
<Netas3k> Na matai su logo gi neisiu darbo ieskoti :D
<psichas> o ka negautum mokytojo darbo? :D
<Netas3k> Logiska :D Tikriausiai gauciau bet tokio neieskosiu :)
<psichas> tai pascal moki? :P
<Netas3k> kazkiek taip :)
<psichas> kazkiek? :P reik gerai moket, be pythono nesuprasi ;P
<Netas3k> zodziu domas sake kad pradziai to mano vadovelio uzteks tai ji ir skaitysiu ir mokysiuos ir naudosiu :)
<psichas> kokio vadovelio?
<Netas3k> http://docs.python.lt/tutorial/index.html
<Netas3k> parsisiunciau is kompa kad galeciau skaityti offline
<Netas3k> *parsisiunciau i kompa
<psichas> didesnio ss nesu mates :D
<Netas3k> //
<Netas3k> ??
<psichas> tau bus sunku is sios "spargalkes" mokytis sakau tau
<Netas3k> ziuresim :)
<psichas> cia ne neaiskina o tik ikisa pvz ir daryk ka nori
<Netas3k> blogiausiu atveju susirasiu mokytoja... :)
<Netas3k> tai gerai
<psichas> tai kad ten net skaityti tai sunku vertimas kazkoks ikistas lietuviskai nepaiskina normaliai
<Netas3k> Man smagu aiskintis viska paciam ;)
<psichas> manau, bet negalejau numanut kad patiks taip vilkint laika, :D
<Netas3k> Nesupratau biski?
<psichas> nereik nieko cia suprast :P tai nera kitu saltiniu?
<Netas3k> Tu manai kad as vilkinu laika ane?
<psichas> ane?
<Netas3k> Zodziu varau miegoti :) Reik rytojui gerai issimiegoti ir taip nemiegu paskutinemis naktimis :(
<psichas> tu bent popieriniu knygu turi kokiu?
<Netas3k> Ne
<psichas> apskritai nors viena? :D
<Netas3k> Ne
<psichas> nebutinai apie python
<Netas3k> Turiu
<Netas3k> daug....
<psichas> kokiu?
<Netas3k> puse mano mokyklos bibliotekos
<psichas> tipo o ka ten gero IT tema turi ?
<Netas3k> ne :D
<psichas> butent
<Netas3k> Tos knygos is tevu laiku. :)
<psichas> supranti kompiuteris bloga terpe mokytis :P
<Netas3k> Ir kas?
<psichas> reik knygu :P
<Netas3k> Arba mokytojaus :)
<psichas> gali spausdintis pats, spaustuvese ar pirkti :P
<Netas3k> pro kompa netaip viskas lenda i galva
<psichas> zinok daug daugiau pasieksi :P
<Netas3k> Zinau :)
<Netas3k> Nu gerai bus dar laiko pagalvoti :)
<psichas> as perku knygas, man patinka knygos IT tema :P
<Netas3k> O dabar labanakt :)
<psichas> ok :)
<psichas> vkkr, eik miegot :P
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-05
<Simonas> Sveiki
<Simonas> kaip visalaik nieks nesigauna. As nesuprantu, mano problemu niekad nerandu atsakymu
<Simonas> siuo metu noriu prisimauntinti ir paleisti uClipc
<Simonas> bet stringu ties su root
<Simonas> ismeta kad blogas slaptazodis
<Simonas>     Download root_fs_i386.bz2 from uclibc.org
<Simonas>     bunzip2 root_fs_i386.bz2
<Simonas>     mkdir root_fs
<Simonas>     su root
<Simonas>     mount -o loop root_fs_i386 root_fs
<Simonas>     chroot root_fs /bin/su -
<Simonas> tokia komanda butu
<Simonas> http://www.uclibc.org/FAQ.html
<Simonas> kal idejo kodel negaliu padaryti "su root"
<Simonas> ??
<Simonas> jeigu darau "su lg" tai tinka slapatzodis lg mano laptopas taip vadinasi
<Simonas> bet paskutine komanda tada nieko neranda
<Netas3k> Labanakt
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-06
<Simonas> Hi, gal galit patarti kaip lengviausiai pasarinti faila. Kad galetu pasieki per http
<Simonas> daleiskim http://ip:portas/failas
<vyvea> Tai gali per dropbox
<vyvea> suteikia nemokamai 2GB vietos
<vyvea> arba per savo HTTP serveri
<Simonas> vyvea
<Simonas> o kaip per http serveri?
<Simonas> na as turiu vps
<Simonas> ir jame noriu padaryti talpykla saviems tikslams
<vyvea> Tai pirmiausiai ji reiketu isirasyti, o poto susikonfiguruoti
<vyvea> vienas is daugiausiai naudojamu yra Apache HTTP serveris
<vyvea> *populiariausiu manau
<vyvea> Google'i tikrai manau rasi pamoku kaip tai padaryti
<Simonas> ok meginu
<Simonas> dekui
#ubuntu-lt 2017-08-05
<Ugnius> Sveiki
<Ugnius> Cia yra online? :) Tokioje platformoje esu pirma kart...
